# Simple Question about the MP3 Connection in the Glove Box



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

I tried for a half hour to fish the audio cable behind the glove box so I can run it along the passenger's side of the shift console, so I don't have the cable hangin' out of the door. I tried to fish a coat hanger over the top of the back of the glove box and catch it coming out the bottom, but there seems to be a cover over the bottom of the dash. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Simple Question about the MP3 Connection in the Glove Box (WhattaJetta)*

You will need to remove that cover. IIRC it's the cabin filter assembly. Once you remove this you should be able to fish the cable through with no troubles.
There was a thread in the MKV forums on how to do this. If I can find it quickly I'll post it up.
Found 2:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3557059
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3506900
Good luck


_Modified by Motown_Dub at 7:59 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Simple Question about the MP3 Connection in the Glove Box (Motown_Dub)*

Thanks for spending the time to find the threads, *Motown_Dub*. I tried search and came up empty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Simple Question about the MP3 Connection in the Glove Box (WhattaJetta)*

You're welcome. I may as well put the hours I spend (waste) on this forum to good use.


----------

